# Beleg (Sprachlicher Beleg) -- Closed for moderation



## Hutschi

Ich beziehe mich hier auf die Äußerungen zum Beleg in nicht position 
Da wurde sinngemäß gesagt, _man könne nicht irgendwelche Einträge von irgendwelchen Leuten auf irgendwelchen Seiten als Beleg nehmen. (sma099)

_
Was ist ein sprachlicher Beleg?

Ich denke, ein Beleg ist im allgemeinen eine Fundstelle sprachlicher Effekte.

Dazu gehören gegebenenfalls auch Aufzeichnungen und Zitate mündlicher Äußerungen.
Schriftliche Äußerungen sind aber sicherer.

Ein Beleg belegt zumindest, dass und wie etwas verwendet wird.
Das ist unabhängig davon, ob es korrekt ist und welcher Stil verwendet wird.

Ein Beleg kann auch zufällige Fehler zeigen. 

Meine Frage ist:

Was wird als Beleg akzeptiert? 
 Wieso sind irgendwelche Einträge irgendwelcher Leute auf irgenwelchen Seiten keine Belege?

(Im Originalfaden führt die Frage zu weit und ist off-topic.)

(Mein Eintrag ist zugleich ein Beleg für die Verwendung des Anglizismus "off-topic" in dem gegebenen Zusammenhang. Oder nicht?)


----------



## sma099

Das ist schon der zweite Thread, den ich in meiner kurzen aktiven Karriere hier inspiriert habe .

Das Problem hatte ich letztens im Englischen. Ich habe "to fraud" auf Facebook, Instagram usw. gefunden. Unzählige Belege von Muttersprachlern. Doch in dem Thread hier war die Meinung klar, man müsse "to defraud" sagen. Tatsächlich war eine Antwort, dass man auf Google eben für alles Dumme Belege finden könne. Das sehe ich teilweise auch so. Ich denke, Belege in hochwertigen Quellen (Bücher, Zeitungen) sind grundsätzlich eindeutig besser. Und wie gesagt: Nur weil irgendwer irgendwo irgendwann ein Wort oder eine Formulierung benutzt hat, ist das für mich kein Beleg, dass dies tatsächlich so benutzt wird - und schon gar nicht, dass es korrekt ist! Dein Verweis auf deine Eltern erinnerte mich an meine eigene Großmutter, die eben so sprach, "wie ihr Schnabel gewachsen war", und teilweise auf krasse Weise Wörter in anderer Bedeutung als ihrer etablierten Definition verwendete oder französische/englische Lehnwörter in ihrer einmaligen Dialekt-gefärbten Weise aussprach (zum Beispiel Computer = "Konjuter"*). Das ist für mich schlicht falsch. Es gab im englischen Teil mal einen riesenlangen Thread darüber, ob Muttersprachler Fehler machen -- für mich klar ja. Und dein Tripadvisor-Beispiel gehört dazu, siehe "grad". Wie ernst kann man ihren Beitrag nehmen, wenn da so ein offensichtlicher Fehler drin ist?

Schwieriger wird es für mich, wenn es speziell um Umgangssprache geht. Da müsste man eigentlich Facebook und irgendwelche Posts wie dein Tripadvisor-Beispiel auch zur Hand nehmen, denn es interessiert dann eher, wie die Leute halt wirklich sprechen. Letztlich ist bei solchen Posts aber nicht gewährleistet, dass die Leute auch auf richtige Sprache achten, sondern teils mehr alles runterrattern, was sie gerade bewegt -- besonders bei negativen Online-Bewertungen ist schon viel Schaum vorm Mund, da würde ich nicht viel auf grammatische Korrektheit geben und dementsprechend das nicht als Beleg akzeptieren.

Ich glaube, es braucht zumindest eine gewisse Masse, bis ein sprachlicher Effekt auch wirklich real auftritt und nicht nur aus einer momentanen Laune oder aus einer Eigenart des Schreibers entsteht. Ein einzelnes, fehlerbelastetes Beispiel auf Tripadvisor reicht mich da garantiert nicht.


*Nebenbei, selbst dafür finde ich auf Google Treffer....


PS: Vielleicht off-topic, aber ein Aspekt, den ich noch nie irgendwo hier genannt gesehen habe und schon immer mal irgendwo hinschreiben wollte, ist der Kontrast zwischen dem normalen WR-Forumsmitglied und normalen Leuten (im Internet oder nicht). Sowohl im deutschen als auch im englischen Forum ist der durchschnittliche User 50+, gebildeter und (angesichts des Sprachinteresses wohl obligatorisch) viel genauer in der Benutzung der Sprache, oft auch in einem sprachbezogenen Beruf zuhause. Das könnte durchaus zu Gegensätzen zwischen der einhelligen Forumsmeinung und der "Welt da draußen" führen. Vielleicht nicht in dem ominösen Tripadvisor-Beispiel, aber grundsätzlich schon. Im deutschen Forum ist mir das gelegentlich schon negativ aufgefallen, wenn es um, sagen wir mal, "Jugend-/junge Erwachsenensprache" ging und Vorschläge gemacht wurden, die keiner der jungen Menschen, die ich in meinem Umfeld kenne, jemals im Traum benutzen würde.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, wir kommen überein, wenn wir auch nach dem Zweck des Belegs fragen.
Ich frage nicht nach "gebildeter" Sprache. Genauer: Es hängt vom Thema ab.


----------



## Hutschi

PS: Ich habe gerade beim WDR einen Bericht über Werbung gesehen. Das wäre hier völlig daneben, aber es gibt eine Verbindung: Dort wurden die Youtube-Filme besprochen, die "Influenzer" posten.
Dort kann man einen Teil der heutigen Jugendsprache belegt finden. Das ist ein großer Korpus.
Im Fernsehen wurde gesagt, dass die Jugendlichen diese Filme ansehen, weil dort ihre Sprache gesprochen wird.

Ein paar Merkmale, die mir aufgefallen sind:

Sätze mit Auslassungen, die zu V1-Stellung führen: "Bin begeistert!"
A: "Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden?" (Biosiegeln) B: "Könnte ich ad hoc nicht sagen."
Die Sätze werden verkürzt, weil der Gegenstand (Biosiegel) schon durch Zeigen klar wird.


----------



## sma099

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, wir kommen überein, wenn wir auch nach dem Zweck des Belegs fragen.
> Ich frage nicht nach "gebildeter" Sprache. Genauer: Es hängt vom Thema ab.



Wann aber ist der Zweck des Belegs, falsche sprachliche Konstruktionen anzubringen? Nehmen wir an, ein Lernender fragt, wie man "38 G/grad" richtig schreibt und ich antworte ihm, man kann das auch kleinschreiben und verweise ihn auf dein Tripadvisor-Beispiel. Und nun? Oder nehmen wir die "weil + Hauptsatz"-Konstruktion. Dafür finden sich abertausende Beispiele auf Google. Soll nun einem Lernenden in der Diskussion gesagt werden, dass einige Deutsche das so schreiben? Und womöglich den Eindruck erwecken, es wäre eine gleichrangige Alternative? Mir ist unklar, was du mit einem Beleg erreichen willst. Deutsch ist so komplex und so verbreitet, dass man für alles irgendwo einen Beleg findet. Ich kann sicher irgendein Nomen nehmen, es bewusst falsch abtippen und irgendwo hat irgendwann irgendwer das auch falsch geschrieben. Aber was ist dein Zweck mit diesem Beleg, in dem vielleicht "sagen" als "saghen" geschrieben wird, weil jemand aus Versehen g+h gleichzeitig gedrückt hat?

PS: Zu deinem "Jugendsprache"-Beispiel fällt mir nur "case in point" ein. Diese Konstruktion hat nichts mit jugendlicher Sprache zu tun, das ist normale verkürzende mündliche Sprache. "Wo hast du den Schlüssel hingelegt?" "Weiß ich gerade nicht". // (Im Kleiderladen) "Welches von beiden (T-Shirts) magst du lieber?" "Das rechte (T-Shirt)".


----------



## Hutschi

sma099 said:


> Wann aber ist der Zweck des Belegs, falsche sprachliche Konstruktionen anzubringen? Nehmen wir an, ein Lernender fragt, wie man "38 G/grad" richtig schreibt und ich antworte ihm, man kann das auch kleinschreiben und verweise ihn auf dein Tripadvisor-Beispiel.



Das ist hier ein völlig anderer Fall. Es geht hier um Rechtschreibung. Hier könnte man Belege für Rechtschreibfehler finden. Oder für durch Korrekturprogramme hervorgerufene Fehler.

Ich würde in diesem Fall (38 Grad) auf den Duden verweisen.
Und nur gegebenenfalls darauf hinweisen, dass es heute Bereiche gibt, in denen komplett kleingeschrieben wird. (Beispielsweise in einigen Gebieten der Lyrik.)
Ich frage sehr oft nach Kontext. Im Kontext Lyrik kann die Schreibweise korrekt sein. Im Kontext Grimms Deutsches Wörterbuch ebenfalls.
Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm
Grimm schreibt dort außer den Stichwörtern und Namen alles klein. Beispiel: 





> mittlere jahrestemperatur am Baikalsee ungefähr einen grad unter null



Das geht nicht am Anfang eines Deutsch-Kurses, aber im etwas fortgeschrittenen Stadium schon.
Bei der Rechtschreibreform von 1996 wollten viele die Kleinschreibung durchsetzen, erhielten aber keine Mehrheit.



sma099 said:


> Oder nehmen wir die "weil + Hauptsatz"-Konstruktion. Dafür finden sich abertausende Beispiele auf Google.



Hier würde ich auf jeden Fall darauf verweisen, dass es eine umgangssprachliche Form ist, die oft verwendet wird, aber die standardsprachlich noch nicht anerkannt ist. Ich würde auch darauf verweisen, dass es fast immer durch "denn" ersetzt werden kann.
Das ist wichtiger als das Grimm-Beispiel. Gerade, weil es tausendfach vorkommt.  Nur zu sagen, es sei falsch, reicht nicht. Diese Form gehört seit einer Reihe von Jahren zur hochdeutschen Sprache, wenn auch nicht zur Standardsprache.
Man muss hier den Schülern sagen, in welchem Zusammenhang die Form verwendet werden kann und in welchem nicht.
Seit einiger Zeit erwische ich mich selbst dabei, diese Form zu verwenden. Wie ist es bei Dir?
Es ist schwieriger, hierfür Belege zu finden.

---

Die Jugendsprachebeispiele sind viel häufiger in der Jugendsprache der Blogger, als im normalen Gebrauch in Medien. Sie waren gerade im Fernsehen dran. Ich habe aber nicht bei Youtube speziell nachgeschaut. Ich wollte nur sagen, dass Youtube unerwartet, wie auch ein schriftlicher Blog, eine gute Quelle ist, mit all den vorhandenen sprachlichen Varianten.

---


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Was wird als Beleg akzeptiert?
> Wieso sind irgendwelche Einträge irgendwelcher Leute auf irgenwelchen Seiten keine Belege?


Man sollte halt differenzieren zwischen relevanten und zweifelhaften Belegen. Wenn man mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit davon ausgehen kann, dass es sich um einen Tippfehler oder ähnliches handelt, dann könnte man die Fundstelle vielleicht als ›Pseudo-Beleg‹ bezeichnen. Wenn man (bis auf Weiteres) davon ausgeht, dass eine Fundstelle relevant ist, kann man sie einfach als ›Beleg‹ (ohne Attribut) bezeichnen.


Hutschi said:


> Ein ähnliches Beispiel habe ich gefunden:
> 
> Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island! - Blue Lagoon Iceland, Grindavik Reisebewertungen - TripAdvisor
> 
> “Wer da nicht war, war nicht in Island!”


Wenn man Zweifel hat, ob eine Fundstelle als Beleg taugt, kann man nach weiteren Fundstellen suchen.


> Anlauf Nummer drei meiner Aufholliste: Bibury. Eins der meist fotografierten Häuserzeilen in ganz England. Sie liegt in den Cotswolds, von denen mir mehr als einer gesagt hat, wer da nicht war, war nicht in England.
> England | Adventure in pink





> Wer da nicht war war nicht auf Gran Canaria
> Fred Mende


Eine normale Konstruktion; die Schreiber haben nur darauf verzichtet (oder: es versäumt), die Silbe, die betont werden muss, hervorzuheben.
Wer _da_ nicht war, war nicht in Island!
Wer *da* nicht war, war nicht in Island!
Wer *da* nicht war, war nicht in Island!
Wer DA nicht war, war nicht in Island!


Demiurg said:


> Ich verstehe dein Problem mit dem Satz nicht. Für mich klingt er völlig idiomatisch.  Im Gegensatz zu "Wer nicht da war, war nicht in Island!" ist er auch nicht mehrdeutig.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe es ähnlich, es kommt aber darauf an, was belegt werden soll.
Suche ich Belege für Tippfehler, reicht normalerweise einer nicht aus. Suche ich aber Belege für Alltagssprache, muss ich natürlich den Kontext Alltagssprache beachten.
Suche ich Belege für Sprachvariationen in Alltagssprache, ist es etwas anderes als Belege zur Verwendung in Fachsprache. Suche ich Belege für Sprachwandel, müsste ich eigentlich eine Serie liefern. Aber oft reicht es aus, einen typischen Beleg zu zeigen.

Jugendsprache wird oft Alltagssprache, aber nicht alles daraus.
Missverständnisse werden Alltagssprache. (Beispiel: Tolpatsch->Tollpatsch)

---


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wieso sind irgendwelche Einträge irgendwelcher Leute auf irgenwelchen Seiten keine Belege?


Fragst Du das im Ernst?



> belegen = etw. durch ein (schriftliches) Zeugnis *beweisen*


Als *Beweise* können  m.E. in  der *Standardsprache *nur Belege aus Wörterbüchern (Duden, DWDS, ...), Canoonet,  Deutsche Grammatik 2.0,  Wiktionary (mit Ausnahmen) und ähnlichen sprachlich anerkannten Werken akzeptiert werden.

Als Belege  für "Alltagssprache" sollte nur auf Beispiele aus .... zurückgegriffen werden.

"Umgangssprache" und "Jugendsprache" sind  wieder  andere Kapitel.



Hutschi said:


> Und nur gegebenenfalls darauf hinweisen, dass es heute Bereiche gibt, in denen komplett kleingeschrieben wird. (Beispielsweise in einigen Gebieten der Lyrik.)
> Ich frage sehr oft nach Kontext. Im Kontext Lyrik kann die Schreibweise korrekt sein. Im Kontext Grimms Deutsches Wörterbuchebenfalls.


Ja, *nur* bei entsprechender Nachfrage oder entsprechendem Kontext.

In einem "moderneren" Kontext auf  _Grimms Deutsches Wörterbuch_ (oder auf Ausdrücke, die unsere Großeltern verwendeten ....!) hinzuweisen, finde ich nicht nur unnötig, sondern für die meisten Deutschlernenden verwirrend!

Für die "Alltagssprache" sollte man  Beispiele aus den Medien und Büchern als _Belege_ heranziehen.

"Umgangssprache" und "Jugendsprache" sind Kapitel für sich.



#2 von sma099 unterschreibe ich mit beiden Händen.


_
_


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Fragst Du das im Ernst?
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich.
Es gehört zu den Medien. Damit sollte es für Belege zugelassen sein.


Belege sind keine Beweise für die Korrektheit, lediglich Beweise für den Gebrauch.

Man muss auch nicht alles belegen. Wenn aber gefragt wird, verstehe ich, dass es nötig ist.

Der Duden wird heute von einigen auch nicht mehr als gültiger Beleg anerkannt, denn er enthält Sprachformen, wie sie in "ungebildeter" Alltagssprache verwendet werden.

Die deutsche Sprache ist reich und erlaubt auch Neubildungen.
Nicht alle sind korrekt im Sinne der Wörterbücher.


Für Alltagssprache gibt es Beispiele aus Büchern und Medien, natürlich.
Zu den Medien gehören Radio, Fernsehen, Kino, YouTube, Internetforen, private Internetseiten und vieles andere.

Natürlich hängt es von der Frage ab, ob man Grimm's Wörterbuch heranziehen kann. Wenn es um Etymologie geht, ist es oft geeignet.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> belegen = etw. durch ein (schriftliches) Zeugnis *beweisen*
> 
> 
> 
> Als *Beweise* können m.E. in der *Standardsprache *nur Belege aus Wörterbüchern (Duden, DWDS, ...), Canoonet, Deutsche Grammatik 2.0, Wiktionary (mit Ausnahmen) und ähnlichen sprachlich anerkannten Werken akzeptiert werden.
Click to expand...

Die Gleichsetzung ›Beleg‹ = ›Beweis‹ halte ich für übertrieben.


> Nachweis, Zeugnis, literarisches Beispiel (für Wortgebrauch oder Ausdrucksweise o. Ä.)
> Duden | Beleg | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


Dass bei Fundstellen von irgendwelchen Internetseiten Vorsicht geboten ist, ist aber klar. Vor allem einzelne Fundstellen sagen wenig aus. Wenn man mehrere Fundstellen hat, können die schon eine gewisse Aussagekraft haben, meine ich. Aber Belege aus den dir genannten Quellen sind natürlich viel aussagekräftiger, da gibt es keinen Zweifel.


----------



## Hutschi

Prinzipiell sind es oft gute Belege. Es hängt aber davon ab, was man belegen will.

Will ich Beispiele der speziellen Schreibweise aus dem Gemüseladen bringen, werde ich sie kaum im Duden finden. Der ist gut für Standardsprache und Regionalismen innerhalb der Standardsprache.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es hängt aber davon ab, was man belegen will. [Genau!]
> Will ich Beispiele der speziellen Schreibweise aus dem Gemüseladen bringen


Wozu? Wen soll das (hier im WR-Forum) interessieren (außer in ganz bestimmten Situationen/ Anfragen)?
Das als _Beleg_ in einer WR-Anfrage aufzutischen, fände ich höchst verwirrend für Nicht-Muttersprachler, d.h. *kontraproduktiv*!


----------



## Hutschi

Es war schon mehrfach Thema. Allerdings vor ein paar Jahren.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Es war schon mehrfach Thema. Allerdings vor ein paar Jahren.


Ne, so lange ist das noch nicht her.

_"Es war schon mehrfach Thema."_ Ja, eben! Aber offenbar beharrst Du immer noch auf Deinem (sagen wir mal: _umstrittenen_) Standpunkt, dass auch die_ "Schreibweise aus dem Gemüseladen" _oder die Sprechweise der Urgroßeltern als "Belege" relevant sein können.
Vergl.:


Hutschi said:


> Dazu gehören gegebenenfalls auch Aufzeichnungen und Zitate mündlicher Äußerungen.
> 
> Das ist unabhängig davon, ob es korrekt ist und welcher Stil verwendet wird.


*- 1
*
Ich finde es sehr schade, dass (bisher?) Dich niemand davon überzeugen konnte, dass solche "Belege"  in 99% der Fälle irrelevante _Digressionen_ sind, die nur Verwirrung stiften und oft zu endlosen sterilen  Diskussionen führen (können, wenn man sie je beachtet - was ich inzwischen meistens gar nicht mehr tue ...).


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Als *Beweise* können m.E. in der *Standardsprache *nur Belege aus Wörterbüchern (Duden, DWDS, ...)


Was meinst Du denn, wie Wörterbüchern zu ihren Belegen kommen? Irgendwie musst Du einen Korpus definieren. Das ist sicher nicht einfach aber auf _autoritative Q_uellen und _Standardsprache_ zu verweisen ist zirkulär.

Korpora für die Erstellung standardsprachlicher Wörterbücher bestehen überwiegend aus lektorierten Veröffentlichungen, wie z.B. der DWDS Kernkorpus. Dazu kommen zudem Korpora, die sich aus bestimmten als qualitativ hochwertig geltenden Periodeika zusammensetzten. In neuerer Zeit auch Web-Korpora, die vorallem Blogs umfassen. Siehe z.B. die Ausstellung der Korpora, die in für das DWDS benutzt werden: DWDS              –                Korpora


JClaudeK said:


> Canoonet, Deutsche Grammatik 2.0


Das sind ganz prima Ressourcen, aber letztlich auch nur "irgendwelche Seiten". Als autoritativ würde ich sie nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> Ne, so lange ist das noch nicht her.
> 
> _"Es war schon mehrfach Thema."_ Ja, eben! Aber offenbar beharrst Du immer noch auf Deinem (sagen wir mal: _umstrittenen_) Standpunkt, dass auch die_ "Schreibweise aus dem Gemüseladen" _oder die Sprechweise der Urgroßeltern als "Belege" relevant sein können.
> Vergl.:
> *- 1
> *
> Ich finde es sehr schade, dass (bisher?) Dich niemand davon überzeugen konnte, dass solche "Belege"  in 99% der Fälle irrelevante _Digressionen_ sind, die nur Verwirrung stiften und oft zu endlosen sterilen  Diskussionen führen (können, wenn man sie je beachtet - was ich inzwischen meistens gar nicht mehr tue ...).



Ich konstruiere ein Beispiel:

Heute ist der früher so genannte "Deppenapostroph" oft erlaubt an Stellen, an denen er vor der Reform falsch war. "Müller's Grünwaren".
Wenn ich behaupte, dass er bereits vor der Reform vorhanden war, könnte ich entsprechende Bilder las Belege heranziehen.

---
Ein anderer Punkt: Wir sind in einer Umgebung, die nicht Standardsprache im Sinne standardisierter Sprache spricht, sondern meist Alltagssprache, manchmal auch Fachsprache. Und das ist die Sprache, die man meistens hört.

In dieser Sprache kommen Formen vor, wie "weil" nach Hauptsatz, und sie unterliegen Regeln. Diese muss man auch kennen, wenn sie in standardisierter Sprache nicht vorkommen.

---
Es gibt viele Regeln und zum Teil unterschiedliche Schreibweisen. Und es gibt viele Wörter, die zur Alltagssprache gehören, aber in "normalen" Wörterbüchern nicht vorkommen.

---

Es gibt soziale Schichten (und die gab es schon lange), die sich durch ihre Sprache von den anderen abheben wollen. Damit schaffen sie eine Art Gruppenidentität.  (Den Effekt zeigte zum Beispiel Shaw in "Pygmalion".)

---

Die Kurzbegriffe, die durch SMS stark befördert worden sind, und entsprechende Schreibweisen, sind nichts Falsches, und man kann sie durchaus belegen.

(Dazu gehören auch Smileys).

---

Die Welt wird internationaler, auch das verändert die Sprache und führt zu neuen Belegen.

---

Ich selbst gebe Belege an, wenn sie mir sinnvoll erscheinen, oder wenn sie von anderen gefordert werden. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso vorhandene Belege keine Belege sein sollen.
Wir haben heute den Vorteil, schnell auf sehr viele Belege zugreifen zu können.

---

interessant sind auch Belege als Beispiele für ungewöhnliche Wörter, in denen diese sich erklären. Nach solchen wird auch oft gefragt.

---

Belege können nie beweisen, dass eine Form nicht verwendet wird. Das kann nur das Nichtvorhandensein von Belegen beweisen.

---
Wenn jemand das Wort "Nu!" gehört hat und mich fragt, was es bedeutet, antworte ich: Es ist ein regional verwendetes umgangssprachliches Wort und heißt "ja".
Dafür kann ich dann gegebenenfalls Belege suchen. (Gegebenenfalls frage ich aber zur Absicherung nach dem Zusammenhang.)

---

Der englische Bereich ist stolz auf das OED (Oxford English Dictionary) - auch wenn dort "Urgroßvatersprache" mit vorkommt, vielleicht auch deswegen.
Ich verstehe nicht, dass im Deutschen das Grimm'sche Wörterbuch nicht mehr geschätzt wird. Es ist eine große Sammlung von Belegen.

---

"- 1" finde ich sicher nicht im Duden in der hier verwendeten Bedeutung. Ein Beleg, dass es verwendet wird, ist dieser Faden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich nehme an, dass JClaudeK mit den Abschweifungen eher solche Sachen wie …


Hutschi said:


> Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war.


… meint. Er möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege. Und da sollte man tatsächlich vorsichtig sein, denn das geht schon ein bisschen in Richtung „Glasperlenspiel“, fürchte ich:





> *Themenstarter dürfen jedoch nicht mit Informationen überhäuft werden*, mit denen sie nichts anfangen können. Bevor man mit dem Glasperlenspiel beginnt, sollte man sich versichern, dass die Frage des Themenstarters *ausreichend beantwortet wurde*,
> RULES / VERHALTENSKODEX: <<<READ BEFORE POSTING>>>


Wahrscheinlich kann man auch für sowas irgendwo Belege finden, sollte sie aber besser ignorieren  Solche Konstruktionen (und die Diskussionen darüber) sind oft interessant  … zumindest für Muttersprachler … aber Deutschlerner können damit wahrscheinlich nicht so viel anfangen.

… und dieser Thread (oder zumindest dieser Beitrag von mir) geht in Richtung Meta-Diskussion, also könnten wir in Erwägung ziehen, das Thema lieber in einer Conversation weiterzudiskutieren.


----------



## berndf

*Moderatornotiz

Ich habe den Thread nach EHL verschoben, wo methodologische Diskussionen "in Scope" sind.*


----------



## Hutschi

Danke, Bernd.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Wozu? Wen soll das (hier im WR-Forum) interessieren (außer in ganz bestimmten Situationen/ Anfragen)? Das als _Beleg_ in einer WR-Anfrage aufzutischen, fände ich höchst verwirrend für Nicht-Muttersprachler, d.h. *kontraproduktiv*!


Als Nichtmuttersprachler finde ich JClaudeKs Standpunkt durchaus korrekt. Deutschlernende haben es bereits mit der Suche nach richtigen Standardausdrücken schwer.  Wenn nun hier im WR-Forum seitens Muttersprachler auch noch Beispiele aus der Gemüseladen-Sprache oder aus dem alten Grimm-Wörterbuch (und sei es unter der Angabe 'Umgangssprache' oder 'veraltet')  sogar vorgeschlagen werden - und erst recht als 'Belege' -  ,so kann dies wohl irreführend wirken.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich nehme an, dass JClaudeK mit den Abschweifungen eher solche Sachen wie _"Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war." _ meint. Er möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich falsch liege."


Du liegst durchaus richtig!
 Dieses Beispiel ist typisch für _"Informationen mit denen Themenstarter nichts anfangen können" -_ und die keinen Deut zum besseren Verständnis des Themas beitragen, ganz im Gegenteil!

<off-topic>


----------



## Hutschi

Der Themenstarter hatte dort genau nach dieser Struktur gefragt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Der Themenstarter hatte dort genau nach dieser Struktur gefragt.


Das kann man auch anders sehen, würde ich sagen …


Alan Evangelista said:


> ... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war


Von „dass *das* Thomas“ ist also nicht die Rede. Oder habe ich was übersehen oder falsch verstanden? 

Der Themenstarter hat auf Englisch gefragt. Er ist wohl noch nicht weit mit seinen Deutschstudien. Man sollte da mMn „nutzerorientiert“ vorgehen, <off-topic-Bemerkung gelöscht>. Bei:


Alan Evangelista said:


> ... dass Thomas gestern mit Maria im Zoo nicht war


… reicht es zunächst, wenn man etwas schreibt wie: "That's wrong or a borderline case. You should ignore it for the time being." Wenn die anderen, einfacheren Sachen geklärt sind, kann man vielleicht noch mal auf die merkwürdige Form zurückkommen, wenn man sich dafür interessiert. Vielleicht besser in einem neuen Thread.

In deinen Ausführungen kommt dann noch:


Hutschi said:


> _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war. _Er war nämlich im Zirkus.


… und weiter unten:


Hutschi said:


> Ich weiß, dass Thomas im Zoo *nicht* war.


Auf Letzteres sind JCK und Berndf eingegangen:


JClaudeK said:


> Nur die Version "Im Zoo war Thomas nicht(, das weiß ich mit Sicherheit)." halte ich hier für möglich.





berndf said:


> _Ich weiß, dass das Thomas im Zoo *damals* nicht war._
> Das klingt zwar immer noch ungelenk (außer vielleicht in norddeutscher dialektnaher Sprache), ist aber sinnvoll.


JCK geht also davon aus, dass das ›das‹ im späteren Beitrag absichtlich weg gelassen wurde; berndf geht davon aus, dass es aus Versehen vergessen wurde. Es scheint in diesem Fall selbst für Muttersprachler schwer zu sein, deinen Ausführungen zu folgen. Wie schwer muss es dann erst für den Fragesteller sein? Natürlich gibt es nicht nur „Standardsprache“ und „Nachrichtenstil“, aber für Anfänger ist es besser, wenn man sich erst mal weitgehend auf Standardformen beschränkt. Für „Glasperlenspiel“ ist später noch Zeit


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> "That's wrong or a borderline case.


Eine gute Formulierung.



Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> Der Themenstarter hat auf Englisch gefragt. Er ist wohl noch nicht weit mit seinen Deutschstudien. Man sollte da mMn „nutzerorientiert“ vorgehen, so wie in den Forenregeln (s. o.) beschrieben. ...
> Für „Glasperlenspiel“ ist später noch Zeit



Da hast Du recht.

Die Formulierung in den Regeln "Glasperlenspiel" hatte ich aber als positiv angesehen. Ich kenne das Glasperlenspiel aus dem Buch von Hesse. Es  ist eines meiner Lieblingsbücher.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Der Themenstarter hatte dort genau nach dieser Struktur gefragt.
> 
> 
> Schlabberlatz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das kann man auch anders sehen, würde ich sagen …
Click to expand...

Danke für die Richtigstellung, Schlabberlatz. Du hast mir "Arbeit" erspart. 




Hutschi said:


> Die Formulierung in den Regeln "Glasperlenspiel" hatte ich aber als positiv angesehen.


Das ist eine sehr     ....  eigenwillige Auslegung der Ermahnung .

Noch einmal (wichtig ist das Fettgedruckte!):


> *Themenstarter dürfen jedoch nicht mit Informationen überhäuft werden*, mit denen sie nichts anfangen können. Bevor man mit dem Glasperlenspiel beginnt, sollte man sich versichern, dass die Frage des Themenstarters *ausreichend beantwortet wurde*, und zwar auf einem seinen Deutschkenntnissen* entsprechenden Niveau*.


----------



## Hutschi

Es sagt ja: Wenn die Frage ausreichend beantwortet wurden, kann man Spezialfälle oder Grenzfälle bringen.

Dazu gehört in entsprechenden Fällen, das man gegebenenfalls Belege verwendet.

Als Ermahnung habe ich die Regel nicht aufgefasst, sondern als _Lösungsweg_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Dieselbe Regel/ *Ermahnung* noch mal auf Englisch



> 3. Please do not *overwhelm the thread starter* with too much information. Above all, make sure that the thread starter *has received an adequate and appropriate reply*.


----------



## Hutschi

Da wir jetzt im Glasperlenspiel sind, will ich also nochmal auf meine Frage als Starter zurückkommen:

Sprachliche Belege sind Fundstellen sprachlicher Äußerungen. Welche man verwendet/verwenden sollte, hängt vom Kontext ab.

Zu Belegen gehören Belegstellen in Wörterbüchern, in Büchern und anderen Texten, einschließlich Texten in Medien in mündlicher oder schriftlicher Form. (Bei aufgezeichneten mündlichen Belegen nach entsprechender Absprache mit Moderatoren.)

_Können wir uns auf diese allgemeine Form verständigen?_
(Ich habe Inhalte aus unserer Diskussion hier mit übernommen.)


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Sprachliche Belege sind Fundstellen sprachlicher Äußerungen. Welche man verwendet/verwenden sollte, hängt vom Kontext ab.
> 
> Zu Belegen gehören Belegstellen in Wörterbüchern, in Büchern und anderen Texten, einschließlich Texten in Medien in mündlicher oder schriftlicher Form. (Bei aufgezeichneten mündlichen Belegen nach entsprechender Absprache mit Moderatoren.)


Ja, darauf kann man sich verständigen, denke ich. Belege aus verlässlichen Wörterbüchern etc. sind am besten. Fundstellen aus dem Internet sind nicht so aussagekräftig, aber auch nicht komplett wertlos; das Internet als Korpus, den man mit einer Suchmaschine durchsucht.

Ich greife für Belege am häufigsten auf die Duden-Webseite zurück. Canoonet ist vielleicht nicht so autoritativ, hat sich aber im Forum im täglichen Einsatz sehr gut bewährt, behaupte ich. Die Seite hat auch den Vorteil, dass die Erklärungen auch auf Englisch zur Verfügung stehen. Das ist gut für (die meisten) Anfänger. Duden und Canoo bieten „Standarddeutsch“ (was nicht Standard ist, wird als umgangssprachlich, landschaftlich etc. gekennzeichnet), und das ist für Anfänger das Beste, vgl. o.


----------



## Hutschi

Landschaftlich kann ebenfalls Standarddeutsch sein, das hängt vom konkreten Fall ab.
Brötchen ist zwar nicht als regional bezeichnet, wird aber regional unterschiedlich verwendet.
Die meisten Synonyme sind regional, einige gehören zu Standarddeutsch, andere zu Dialekten oder zur Umgangssprache.
Semmel, Wecken, Rundstück vs. Schrippe


Auch Pfannkuchen gehört zu solchen Wörtern.
Pfannkuchen mit landschaftlich unterschiedlicher Bedeutung sind sehr unterschiedliche Dinge.


https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Brötchen
Duden | Pfannkuchen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Die Grenzen beim landschaftlichen Gebrauch verschwinden allmählich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Landschaftlich kann ebenfalls Standarddeutsch sein


Das glaube ich nicht, aber bin kein Experte für sowas. Deswegen habe ich mich auch aus den gefühlt 3000 Diskussionen, die es im Deutsch-Forum zu diesem Thema gab, herausgehalten.

Ich formuliere also um: streiche ›Standarddeutsch‹, setze ›überregionales Deutsch‹ oder ›Lehrbuchdeutsch‹. Das Deutsch, das man in Nachrichtensendungen hört. Das ist der richtige Ausgangspunkt für Anfänger. Mit ›überregional‹ meine ich nicht ausschließlich ›bundesdeutsch‹. In Österreich und der Schweiz gibt es auch Wörter, die überregional gebräuchlich sind und deshalb auch für Nachrichtensendungen der dortigen Sender taugen. Überregionales Bundesdeutsch: Treppe; Schnürsenkel. Überregionales österreichisches und schweizerisches Deutsch: Stiege; Schuhbänder. Ich hoffe, dass das wirklich zutrifft und ich hier nichts durcheinander bringe. Ich komme nicht aus dem Süden und könnte mich täuschen. Forenmitglieder aus dem Süden mögen mich berichtigen, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

I agree that :

1) presenting an (apparently incorrect) example from Trip Advisor is not proof

2) deeply discussing corner cases overcomplicates the discussion unnecessarily and confuses the language learners.

In my specific question about nicht positioning, I already knew that my example with "nicht war" was incorrect. What I wanted from that thread was to understand *why* that example is incorrect (which I figured reading another source) and figure out how to position nicht in a whole sentence negation. IMHO exceptional cases in which "nicht war" *maybe* could be correct are out of the scope of que topic, not so useful as my original concerns and finally beyond my current knowledge of German. It is like trying to teach soccer to a kid learning how to walk.

These are the 2 cents from the thread starter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schön, dass Du Dich hier auch meldest, Alan Evangelista.


Alan Evangelista said:


> deeply discussing _corner cases_ overcomplicates the discussion unnecessarily and confuses the language learners.
> It is like trying to teach soccer to a kid learning how to walk.



Wir sind uns einig.
Vielleicht/ Hoffentlich kannst Du (als direkt Betroffener) Hutschi leichter davon überzeugen als wir, seine deutschsprachigen Kollegen, dass das Einbringen von (obendrein diskutablen und nicht zureichend belegbaren) _Grenzfällen_  in solche Diskussionen nur Verwirrung stiftet.


----------



## Hutschi

Alan Evangelista said:


> I agree that :
> 
> ...
> What I wanted from that thread was to understand *why* that example is incorrect (which I figured reading another source) and figure out how to position nicht in a whole sentence negation. IMHO exceptional cases in which "nicht war" *maybe* could be correct are out of the scope of que topic, not so useful as my original concerns and finally beyond my current knowledge of German. It is like trying to teach soccer to a kid learning how to walk.
> 
> These are the 2 cents from the thread starter.



Hi Alan, thank you for this.

I tried to find why something is correct.
Your specific question was really difficult because of interpretations.
I did not see there that you just learned walking.

---
My specific question here was "what is a Beleg".
The most understood it as "What is a Beleg in dictionaries or similar sources".

---
I am convinced that "Beleg"
 is not a proof for a form to be correct but only that it is used. It is just an existing example.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> I am convinced that "Beleg" is not a proof for a form to be correct  but only that it is used. It is just an existing example.



Auch jetzt noch? Dann war also die ganze Diskussion (in der  alle - mit einer Ausnahme - versuchen, Dich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen) _für die Katz_? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!


<off topic>


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> I am convinced that "Beleg"
> is not a proof for a form to be correct but only that it is used.


Yes, that is the definition of the term _Beleg=attestation_ in linguistics.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> that is the definition of the term _Beleg=attestation_ in linguistics.


Statt "Beleg" können wir "*glaubwürdige *und* repräsentative Quelle" *einsetzen, damit die Haarspalterei aufhört!

Alle hier (außer Hutschi und - offenbar - Dir) wünschen, dass in linguistischen Anfragen nur Beispiele angegeben werden, die  aus _glaubwürdigen _und_ repräsentativen Quellen _stammen. Ist das zuviel verlangt?
Sonst beginnt das ominöse "Glasperlenspiel" (Liebhaber dafür können getrenne Threads starten), das schon etliche geschätze Mitglieder aus dem Deutschforum vertrieben hat.
Soll der Aderlass weitergehen?

_*


sma099 said:



			wir sollten jetzt nicht irgendwelche Einträge von irgendwelchen Leuten auf irgendwelchen Seiten als Beleg (= Quelle) nehmen.
		
Click to expand...

*_


*
*


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Yes, that is the definition of the term _Beleg=attestation_ in linguistics.


Und das ist ja auch ganz unproblematisch  „Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt“ (Helmut Kohl). Man sollte Diskussion (über die korrekte Definition von ›Beleg‹) und Meta-Diskussion (was nützt dem Nutzer und was nicht) trennen. Man kann Belege für die Form „Wer da nicht war, war nicht in X“ finden, und die können auch dann eine gewisse Aussagekraft haben, wenn es sich nur um Fundstellen im Internet handelt (#7, #11). Aber man sollte sich fragen, ob die Diskussion über diese Form (bzw. über „… im Zoo nicht war“) dem Fragesteller überhaupt etwas bringt (#24). Manchmal gilt „Weniger ist mehr“


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Claude, ich streite hier nicht um des Streites Willen. Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man sich auf Wesentliches beschränken sollte. Über die Definition von "Beleg" haben wir unterschiedliche Auffassungen, was ich kaum glauben wollte. Ich denke nicht, dass es umsonst war. Jeder kann sich ein Bild machen.

---
Nur noch kurz:
Den Duden hast Du als glaubwürdige Quelle angegeben.
Er sagt (im gegebenen Zusammenhang):

Duden | Beleg | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme


Nachweis, Zeugnis, literarisches Beispiel (für Wortgebrauch oder Ausdrucksweise o. Ä.)
und als Synonyme:

Bestätigung, Dokument, Nachweis, Quelle; (gehoben) Zeugnis
Zeugnis ist im Zusammenhang:


(gehoben) etwas, was das Vorhandensein von etwas anzeigt, beweist

Das ist eigentlich ausreichend.
Es sagt nichts darüber, ob das Belegte selbst korrekt ist.


---
Man kann feststellen, ob etwas korrekt ist, wenn man es mit Regeln oder Vorschriften vergleicht. Dabei muss man den Gültigkeitsbereich der Vorschriften beachten.

Für viele sprachliche Fälle gibt es aber keine festgelegten Vorschriften oder Regeln. Dann wird es schwierig.

Deshalb ist Kontext immer wichtig.

---
Es gibt zweierlei Arten von Regeln:

1. Was ist festgelegt? (Danach ist als Beispiel der "doppelte" Plusquamperfekt falsch.)
2. Wie wird es verwendet? (Danach ist der doppelte Plusquamperfekt in großen Teilen des Sprachbereiches korrekt und sinnvoll.)

Das ist der alte Streit zwischen vorschreibender und beschreibender Linguistik. Richtig liegen wird man in der Mitte.


Der Ausschluss ist ziemlich künstlich und macht die Sprache komplizierter.
Aber die Verwendung kann man belegen. Im Sinne von 1 wären das dann in Deiner Definition keine Belege (=Nachweise/Zeugnisse der Verwendung). Das führt zu einem Widerspruch.

---

Bei Alans Beispiel habe ich vor Allem danach gesucht und gefragt: Warum ist es falsch? Ich hatte eine Idee dazu, dass es gegen die Hierarchie verstößt. Aber wirklich beweisen konnte ich es nicht. Der einzige Punkt: Es war zu komplex, die Negation hatte kein klares Ziel. Wenn ich das fehlerhafte Beispiel zitiere, ist es zugleich ein Beleg. Ich hatte vor Allem versucht, zu beweisen, dass es tatsächlich immer falsch ist. Gelungen ist mir das nicht.

---

Ich konnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass man Beleg so definieren kann, dass der Beleginhalt korrekt sein muss.

Es gibt extrem viele Belege für Fehler.  Wie sollte man sie bezeichnen, wenn nicht als Belege?

---

Ob etwas korrekt ist, kann nicht durch die Mehrheit entschieden werden.
Das ist klar.
Eine andere Frage ist, ob oder wie etwas verwendet wird.


---

Viele Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Und das ist ja auch ganz unproblematisch  „Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt“ (Helmut Kohl). Man sollte Diskussion (über die korrekte Definition von ›Beleg‹) und Meta-Diskussion (was nützt dem Nutzer und was nicht) trennen. Man kann Belege für die Form „Wer da nicht war, war nicht in X“ finden, und die können auch dann eine gewisse Aussagekraft haben, wenn es sich nur um Fundstellen im Internet handelt (#7, #11). Aber man sollte sich fragen, ob die Diskussion über diese Form (bzw. über „… im Zoo nicht war“) dem Fragesteller überhaupt etwas bringt (#24). Manchmal gilt „Weniger ist mehr“




Anfangs nahm ich an, es könne klären helfen, warum die andere Form falsch ist. 
Ich hätte es auslagern sollen.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Und das ist ja auch ganz unproblematisch  „Wichtig ist, was hinten rauskommt“ (Helmut Kohl). Man sollte Diskussion (über die korrekte Definition von ›Beleg‹) und Meta-Diskussion (was nützt dem Nutzer und was nicht) trennen. Man kann Belege für die Form „Wer da nicht war, war nicht in X“ finden, und die können auch dann eine gewisse Aussagekraft haben, wenn es sich nur um Fundstellen im Internet handelt (#7, #11). Aber man sollte sich fragen, ob die Diskussion über diese Form (bzw. über „… im Zoo nicht war“) dem Fragesteller überhaupt etwas bringt (#24). Manchmal gilt „Weniger ist mehr“


Vollkommen einverstanden. Das Thema dieses Threads ist die Klärung des Begriffs _Beleg_. Zu den anderen Fragen (was ist "richtig" und "falsch" und wem nutzt die Information) sollte man davon trennen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Vollkommen einverstanden. Das Thema dieses Threads ist die Klärung des Begriffs _Beleg_. Zu den anderen Fragen (was ist "richtig" und "falsch" und wem nutzt die Information) sollte man davon trennen.


Danke für die Rückmeldung! Was ich geschrieben habe (betreffs Trennung von Diskussion und Meta-Diskussion), richtete sich hauptsächlich an JClaudeK*, der – davon gehe ich aus – auch nichts gegen diese Trennung haben dürfte 

Was die Meta-Diskussion angeht, scheint ein Konsens erreicht zu sein:


Hutschi said:


> Ich gebe Dir recht, dass man sich auf Wesentliches beschränken sollte.



*:


JClaudeK said:


> Hutschi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am convinced that "Beleg"
> is not a proof for a form to be correct but only that it is used. It is just an existing example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auch jetzt noch? Dann war also die ganze Diskussion (in der  alle - mit einer Ausnahme - versuchen, Dich vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen) _für die Katz_? Das darf doch nicht wahr sein!
Click to expand...


----------

